

Siri is experiencing first major outage in the US - cleverjake
http://9to5mac.com/2011/11/03/siri-is-experiencing-its-first-outage-across-the-u-s/

======
redrobot5050
Maybe Siri is the first A.I. to take part in a general strike?

------
gregw100
Siri probably was having sex with HAL. Can't a robot get any alone time these
days?! Sheeesh!

------
beej71
_There's something wrong, and I can't answer your questions right now. Please
try again in a little while._

This is my new away auto-response.

